# Iowa Walking World Record Picture



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

This is a picture of the pending world record non-typical. Congratulations to the kid who shot this toad. If we were all only so lucky!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow, I wonder if this kids feet have touched the ground yet??
Awesome deer!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)




----------

